# optimierte Federelemente für Frauen



## Groudon (18. August 2013)

Guten Tag Ladies,

ich habe meiner Freundin dieses Jahr eine Magura Durin in ihr Rad gebaut, da sie mit ihren zarten 44kg mit der Dart 3 zuvor nicht klar gekommen ist.

Wir sind jetzt aus unserer Woche inkl. biken zurück und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie bei 20% SAG nicht genug Federweg ausnutzt. Wenn ich zuviel Luft rauslasse, sinkt die Gabel aber zuweit ein und damit wird es zu frontlastig.

Nun habe ich gedacht, man könnte doch das Öl der Druckstufe durch ein Dünnflüssigeres tauschen, damit die Druckstufe schwächer wird.

Ich würde einfach wissen, was ihr dafür macht, oder ob ihr die Federelemente nur so fahrt, wie sie vom Hersteller kommen. Bei Magura gibt es da ja leider keine Verstellung der Druckstufe.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. August 2013)

ich habe meine Fox Talas bei JL Racing (http://www.jl-racing-suspension.com) auf mein Gewicht anpassen lassen. Danach war sie super fluffig und spricht perfekt an!

Wenn sowieso mal ein Service fällig ist, einfach mal dort nachfragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (18. August 2013)

Ich habe in meine Laurin Motul 5W Federgabelöl in die Dämpfungseinheit gefüllt.
http://www.motul.com/de/de/products/90?f[application]=145&f[range]=21
Die spricht damit besser an. Wäre ein Versuch wert bevor du eine neue Gabel kaufst.
Gibts im Motorradzubehör.


----------



## Groudon (18. August 2013)

Eine neue Gabel kommt garnicht in Frage.  Wenn dann wirklich nur ein Ölwechsel.

Sie spricht ja gut an, nur eben nicht die Menge an Federweg.


----------



## scylla (18. August 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Guten Tag Ladies,
> 
> ich habe meiner Freundin dieses Jahr eine Magura Durin in ihr Rad gebaut, da sie mit ihren zarten 44kg mit der Dart 3 zuvor nicht klar gekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Was heißt "nicht genug Federweg" konkret? 
Dass sie nur 50% nutzt, wenn sie einen 1m Drop springt, oder dass sie nur 90% nutzt, wenn sie über einen Wurzelteppich fährt?

Kombiniert mit der Aussage, dass die Gabel ja eigentlich gut anspricht, fällt mir als erstes ein: eine Luftfeder ist nun mal progressiv.

Ist halt immer die Frage, ob es denn wirklich auf maximale Federwegsausnutzung ankommt, oder ob eine gut ansprechende Gabel nicht einfach schon ausreichend ist


----------



## Schnitte (19. August 2013)

ich bin zwar nicht angewiesen auf optimierte Frauen Federelemente
trotzdem würde ich vermuten, dass ein andere Öl der Gabel gut tun könnte


----------



## Groudon (19. August 2013)

Wir fahren eher Waldwege und Touren mit Trailanteil Richtung S0 bis S1. Eigentlich federt sie schon recht gut.

Wenn man aber überlegt, dass die Druckstufe einen Bereich von 50kg bis 120kg abdecken soll, dann wird sie bei 50kg wohl etwas zu straff sein. Daher mein Gedanke mit dem Ölwechsel.

Werde das im Winter sicherlich mal in Angriff nehmen. Schade, dass Magura noch immer keine verstellbare Druckstufendämpfung anbietet. Da hängen sie echt hinterher.


----------



## 4mate (19. August 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Bei Magura gibt es da ja leider keine Verstellung der Druckstufe.


http://www.support-german.magura.com/


----------



## scylla (19. August 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wir fahren eher Waldwege und Touren mit Trailanteil Richtung S0 bis S1. Eigentlich federt sie schon recht gut.
> 
> Wenn man aber überlegt, dass die Druckstufe einen Bereich von 50kg bis 120kg abdecken soll, dann wird sie bei 50kg wohl etwas zu straff sein. Daher mein Gedanke mit dem Ölwechsel.
> 
> Werde das im Winter sicherlich mal in Angriff nehmen. Schade, dass Magura noch immer keine verstellbare Druckstufendämpfung anbietet. Da hängen sie echt hinterher.



Achtung: Dämpfung bitte nicht mit Federhärte verwechseln!

Ölwechsel kann man mal probieren, allerdings ist das eine ziemlich krude Methode, damit ändert sich gleich alles (Druck- und Zugstufe) und zwar über den kompletten Federweg. Könnte passieren, dass die Gabel dann bei Kleinkram eher schon wieder zu "weich" wird, wenn sie tatsächlich in dem Bereich momentan passt. Also erwarte dir keine Wunder davon.

Wenn die Gabel "eigentlich schon recht gut federt", dann könnte fehlende Federwegsausnutzung evtl auch an S0-S1 liegen . Ich finde es eher normal, auf "einfacheren" Trails nicht mehr als 50% Federweg zu nutzen.

Ketzerisch gefragt: findet deine Freundin die Gabel unkomfortabel, oder stört dich nur das O-Ringchen, das nicht weit genug oben hängt?


----------



## Groudon (19. August 2013)

Meine Freundin stört an sich nichts dabei. Sie war auch mit der Dart3 an sich zufrieden, aber als technisch versierter Kerl wisst ihr ja wie das ist (wenn Kerle hier sind ). 

Mal sehen was wir machen. Vlt lass ich es einfach so. Passen tut es ja an sich auch. =)


----------



## scylla (19. August 2013)

never change a running system 

Aber das müsst ihr selbst wissen. Ich würd lieber fahren statt Öl panschen, solange mich auf dem Trail nix stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (19. August 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Meine Freundin stört an sich nichts dabei. Sie war auch mit der Dart3 an sich zufrieden, aber als technisch versierter Kerl wisst ihr ja wie das ist (wenn Kerle hier sind ).
> 
> Mal sehen was wir machen. Vlt lass ich es einfach so. Passen tut es ja an sich auch. =)



dann würde ich darüber nachenken, ob es wirklich notwendig ist, etwas zu ändern. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als wenn mein Freund mir erzählen will, dass was an meiner Technik nicht stimmt, obwohl ich mich richtig wohlfühle drauf


----------

